# What do you use UNDER your fleece?



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Hi all. I was hoping for some tips on what to put under fleece cage liners.. I started with newspaper, but that didn't work out so well, so I tried old towels and that seemed awesome until I took it outside to shake off and a billion little towel-bits covered the ground, and the holes were so massive I couldn't use it anymore. I don't think I can keep them from tunneling between the layers and going on chew-rampages. The fleece is mostly intact though.

Is there anything more efficient? Something disposable maybe? It just seems like everything I put in their cage just creates a bigger mess than what I was trying to prevent in the first place.... but at least the tray itself was clean. So I want to keep trying with the fleece.  Just using the fleece by itself isn't enough right?

Also, is shaking it off before tossing it in the washing machine sufficient? Or do you guys hose it off or something, to protect the washing machine? There are always little ratty hairs and food crumbs that just don't shake off as easy. I've been changing it weekly.

Sorry this post ran a little long, anyway, thanks for any advice!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use fleece by itself and just lift it every night for a quick wipe down. It works very well for me!

I know some people use puppy pads or reptile cage liners, but as your babies seem to be chewers I'd recommend just keeping the fleece by itself.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I use puppy pads on the bottom base of my cage (no fleece liner). On the other level and two shelves I use jean liners and paper towels underneath those to soak up anything extra. The paper towels help a lot because there is a specific spot in the cage were they pee at (on the top most shelf).


----------



## kathy1898 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah, I use towels, my boys don't chew much!!


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

When I make my liners, I am going to be making a 3 layer "sandwich". The top layer will be fleece, middle will be an old towel or terrycloth, and the bottom layer will be PUL (the stuff they use to make cloth diapers)to keep everything sanitary. Essentially, the fleece will wick the urine to the towel, and the PUL will protect the shelves and bottom of the cage from the urine. The whole thing will be able to be machine washed. I make my own detergent, and use vinegar for fabric softener to wash them in.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I've redone my liners and such so many times. 

I've finally came up with a method that works perfectly for my rats. 

I have a DCN cage. I have zilla lines for shelves. I have plenty of hammocks, baskets, houses and such in the cage. 

I have a "frame" made to go around the floor tray. I used PVC pipe for the frame. 

I have corner litter pans that sit "on top" of the PVC frame. This gives my rats space to go under the litter pans in they choose. It's just another place for them to play.

I put blankets on the shelves for my rats to snuggle under to keep warm.

I've stopped using "fleece liners" completely. 

For the floor trays, I just put some extra fleece blankets down. These are just pieces of fleece that are about 6x8 inches. I have 3 or 4 on each level. My rats don't chew these "floor blankets". 

My rats like the softness of fleece, but they used to chew them. My floor trays aren't completely covered, so you can see the plastic tray. 

Anyway, I just change the floor blankets daily and wipe off the floor tray.

From time to time my rats will carry a "floor blanket" to the shelf. They stopped chewing the fleece completely. 

BTW the biggest change I made and probably most important..... I added a PEE ROCK to each litter pan!!! Here's where I learned about pee rocks  http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?67546-Pee-rocks&highlight=rock+litter

Even though I wipe the floor trays down daily. I find very little "pee" on the floors or shelves of the cage. From time to time I'll find a "tiny" spot in the floor. My rats seem very happy.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to make something like that Laura but my girls chew sooooo much. I fear it would be a waste of money for me. Are yours chewers?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

I have no idea... they aren't here yet . Next month. I will have plenty of plain fleece in case they are. I plan on making them kind of envelope with velcro closures to preven them from chewing on the edges. I'll definately post some tutorials when i finally get down to making them though. I used to make them for a couple of friends that had ferrets and chinchillas... They never had any problems with them. I would rather spend my money on fleece that can be repaired, than a ton of bedding that can be wasteful and end up all over the place.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for all of the replies! I've started sticking with just the fleece, and cleaning under it with baby wipes since that seems to be a popular thing around here. And I'm going to look for a pee rock! Thanks


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Laura i just use plain fleece currently because i literally can only use it once. Its getting expensive. :'( after i use it once i cut it up to make hammock. Im thinking about getting a sewing machine so maybe i can repair it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Why can you only use it once? Do they chew it up that bad? I've only had mine in for a day, but they haven't chewed on it at all.... Maybe I'll get lucky and my boys won't be fleece chewers lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes they chew it up that bad. Lol they're monsters. My top two rats Dont chew at all the bottom to murrrrder it. Actually Im pretty sure its just the one. Ill tale pictures and show you the damage lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol I'm prayin my boys aren't that bad! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

